# This is a quick little hat



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I love how this turned out


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Love the colors. Very nice.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

very pretty!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh soooo cute. What yarn did you use?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute hat!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Great to see someone using their crochet and knitting skills in the same project. And the use of the pom-pom for the flower center--fantastic!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Really sweet!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Gorgeous in every way!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> Oh soooo cute. What yarn did you use?


Bernat baby jacquards and the color is orange blossom


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just lovely


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is a very cute hat. Nice touch with the flower.


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very pretty hat!


----------



## Jenya (Dec 26, 2011)

I love your hat! I have 2 great-nieces that I would like to make one for. Can you tell me where you got the pattern, please?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Jenya said:


> I love your hat! I have 2 great-nieces that I would like to make one for. Can you tell me where you got the pattern, please?


It is called deceptively simple roll brim hat by Ginny Schweiss on ravelry and it is a free download. The flower I just crocheted and put a Pom on it. I also added a little ribbing for a change in the look. One of my favs when I need a quick gift


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Jenya said:


> I love your hat! I have 2 great-nieces that I would like to make one for. Can you tell me where you got the pattern, please?


On ravelry it is called deceptively simple roll brim hat by Ginny Schweiss. It is a free download

The flower is my flower with a Pom Pom center


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Love the yarn! Your hat is adorable


----------



## Jenya (Dec 26, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> On ravelry it is called deceptively simple roll brim hat by Ginny Schweiss. It is a free download
> 
> The flower is my flower with a Pom Pom center


Thank you so much!


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

I do too! It's lovely.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I love the colors of your hat. Beautiful.


----------



## Knitmae (Mar 30, 2014)

That is a really cute flower. Will you please share the pattern ?
 :lol:


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

adorable! pompom center of flower my fave!!


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Really lovely. It is so easy to see from your photograph where to decrease for the shaping. Thank you.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Just love the hat! 
carol


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Oooohhhh so adorable. Love that yarn.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love this hat.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That is really cute. What machine did you use?


----------



## knitnmom (Oct 8, 2011)

So Sweet. Wish I had a little grand daughter to make one for.
With 15 grand boys, you would think we would get a girl pretty soon.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> That is really cute. What machine did you use?


Brother 965i. But this can be made even on a bond as there is no patterning


----------



## mcville3601 (Jan 23, 2011)

cute hat, how did you make the flower. I like that idea.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> Brother 965i. But this can be made even on a bond as there is no patterning


waahhhhh I can't find the pattern on Ravelry


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Love the pattern, and love your variation of the pattern. Could you give more information on the ribbing you added.

Did you add rows to the pattern, or are the ribbed rows part of the first 44 rows of the original pattern?

How many rows of stockinette did you knit before starting the ribbing?

How many rows of ribbing did you do?

TIA!!!!!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

bernat baby yarn jacquard orange blossom


judybug52 said:


> Oh soooo cute. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I did 6 rows of stockenet st then six rows of rib and it was part of the total rows.


judymiss said:


> Love the pattern, and love your variation of the pattern. Could you give more information on the ribbing you added.
> 
> Did you add rows to the pattern, or are the ribbed rows part of the first 44 rows of the original pattern?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deceptively-simple-roll-brim-hat



dagmargrubaugh said:


> waahhhhh I can't find the pattern on Ravelry


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Flower:
chain 5 and join with slip stitch to beginning chain to form loop
Make 12 single crochet in loop and join with slip stitch to first single crochet
chain 7 and slip stitch in next single crochet all around (12 loops)
Make 12 double crochets in each group.
Make a pom pom and fasten to the inside.


mcville3601 said:


> cute hat, how did you make the flower. I like that idea.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Flower:
chain 5 and join with slip stitch to beginning chain to form loop
Make 12 single crochet in loop and join with slip stitch to first single crochet
chain 7 and slip stitch in next single crochet all around (12 loops)
Make 12 double crochets in each group.
Make a pom pom and fasten to the inside.



Knitmae said:


> That is a really cute flower. Will you please share the pattern ?
> :lol:


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deceptively-simple-roll-brim-hat
this is where to find the pattern



wurzel said:


> Really lovely. It is so easy to see from your photograph where to decrease for the shaping. Thank you.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Such a sweet little hat, love your flower.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty! Love the color and especially the flower.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeannie, SO adorable - inspires me to make some! thumbup: Ann


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the way you blended the yarns. The flower really dresses it up. Great!


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Cute as a button---Can you give us the site for the pattern?


----------



## flower lady (Oct 9, 2012)

I love the hat, so nice!!!


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

I knit charity hats - about how many hats might one get from 1 ball of the Bernat Baby Jacquard, do you think?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't blend the yarn. It makes its own pattern. There are several different patterns of yarn in the line. Go try some. It is fun and easy.


malfrench said:


> I like the way you blended the yarns. The flower really dresses it up. Great!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I get three


Linda S said:


> I knit charity hats - about how many hats might one get from 1 ball of the Bernat Baby Jacquard, do you think?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

[http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deceptively-simple-roll-brim-hatquote=Lal]Cute as a button---Can you give us the site for the pattern?[/quote]


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

Three! That's great! Thanks!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

great work. i love how it knitted up and your flower with pom pom.


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

I wold love to make this for my granddaughter. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Just beautiful and so fresh and inviting. Makes me think of Creamsikles. Yum!!!!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deceptively-simple-roll-brim-hat



Windy Hill said:


> I wold love to make this for my granddaughter. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deceptively-simple-roll-brim-hat
> this is where to find the pattern


Thank you, thank you!
I just printed it off. I will try it on my mid-gauge LK-150, still have some of the jacquard yarn to play with.

:thumbup:


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I downloaded the pattern and will give this a try as soon as I figure out the pattern! Not all of the abbreviations are explained at the end of the pattern. What does SD mean?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

stitch dial or tension 8




gclemens said:


> I downloaded the pattern and will give this a try as soon as I figure out the pattern! Not all of the abbreviations are explained at the end of the pattern. What does SD mean?


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> stitch dial or tension 8


Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Too very cute. Well done.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Real nice joj, love the style and the colour.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, now that is REALLY cute!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Donna Wilson (Nov 25, 2012)

Your quick little hat turned out adorable.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeannie D said:


> Brother 965i. But this can be made even on a bond as there is no patterning


please let me know, is this a standard machine? and would one have to have a ribber to do this hat. I have a Toyota 610 bulky machine but no ribber.

the hat is beautiful, I love the flower...you do such lovely work. 
thank you
marcie


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

It is a standard machine and a ribber is not necessary

the hat is beautiful, I love the flower...you do such lovely work. 
thank you
marcie[/quote]


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Very lovely.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Love, love, love the hat. Can you share directions for the flower. It is outstanding.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Love, love,
> 
> Flower:
> chain 5 and join with slip stitch to beginning chain to form loop
> ...


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

LOVE IT1


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

JeannieD.
Thanks so much for taking the time to write out the flower instructions. I really appreciate it.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> I love how this turned out


Oh how darling..I just brought some of that yarn to make a 5 hour sweater..Hope my sweater turns out as nice as your hat..


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes very cute and Pattern if you please, I have a lot of baby yarn to use and would love to make hats and the flowers to go with. That is awesome

I did not see all the pages. I looked and saw where you posted the pattern, please disregard my request, sorry


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

the link and the pattern for crochet flower is in previous posts several times. I am not where I can get it quickly


rubyredz said:


> Yes very cute and Pattern if you please, I have a lot of baby yarn to use and would love to make hats and the flowers to go with. That is awesome


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I love your hat, it's cute.


----------



## Pie ball (Jan 20, 2014)

luree said:


> Love the colors. Very nice.


That is very neat.love your colors also.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

That's so pretty. I would like to make something like it for preemie hats.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I made another one, this time I used my standard and followed the pattern from Ravelry exactly. I think I like your version with the little bit of ribbing better. These two will definitely not be the only ones I'll be making. I just cannot get my flower petals to lie flat like yours, also I used a few French Knots instead of the pom-pom. Thanks again for sharing,


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> I made another one, this time I used my standard and followed the pattern from Ravelry exactly. I think I like your version with the little bit of ribbing better. These two will definitely not be the only ones I'll be making. I just cannot get my flower petals to lie flat like yours, also I used a few French Knots instead of the pom-pom. Thanks again for sharing,


On the flower arrange the flower the way you want it. Pin to ironing board cover with pressing cloth steam it, do not touch with the iron let completely dry. It should lie flatter. Glad you like it.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> On the flower arrange the flower the way you want it. Pin to ironing board cover with pressing cloth steam it, do not touch with the iron let completely dry. It should lie flatter. Glad you like it.


aHA! Got it . Thanks

:thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

This is SOOOO cute! Love the color. You did a super job. I've now downloaded the pattern.
Marge


----------

